# smoked roasted peanuts in the shell



## bobdog46 (May 21, 2012)

I got a couple of bags of roasted peanuts to try smoking. One bag was cajun hot nuts the other was regular salted roasted peanuts. I smoked them for 4 hrs using maple and hickory dust in my AMNS.  I put foil on the grills and poked holes all over in the foil. They came out alright but i was hoping more more smoked flavor than they ended up with. Maybe next time i will go 6 or 8 hrs in the smoker.


----------



## pops6927 (May 21, 2012)

i just cold-smoked some mixed nuts and kept them in for 8 hours total; 4 hours with pitmaster pellets, then 4 hours with hickory to get that smokey 'bite' on them.  Wow, they did take on great smoke flavor by the end!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 22, 2012)

Nice...I'll have to give those a try for the guys when they go duck hunting.


----------

